# Collaboration knife



## TRfromMT (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is a project I completed over the past week. It's a collaboration I did with my brother. He did the blade and I did the handle. The maple and walnut both came from @Mike1950, and I had the material stabilized. Stainless steel pins and lanyard tube, all sanded to 1000 grit, finished with tru oil (several coats), then buffed down and waxed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 31, 2016)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2016)

Good looking knife guys! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 31, 2016)

Well done, sharp looking knife. (pun intended)...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 31, 2016)

Attractive knife, reminds me of a santuku blade the was the blade tip drops so rapidly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice job Tony! I love the wood combination. Whats the theory behind the pin layout? Very unusual and the first I've seen done that way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. @NYWoodturner, pin layout is almost completely artistic, doesn't provide any added benefit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2017)

I really like that pin layout!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 3, 2017)

Great photos and great knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

